# ddclient problem



## joseraul_cuba (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello, I need help, I have the following problem:


```
daemon=60
protocol=dyndns2
use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.com/, web-skip='IP Address'
server=members.dyndns.org
login=xxxxx
password=xxxx
infotele.dyndns.org
```

IP not updated.

Help me please.


----------



## joseraul_cuba (Feb 3, 2012)

*I*n my setup since I have no pid = /var/run/ddclient.pid this has something to do? I was looking in the directory and found no ddclient.pid why could not the line I'm new to this.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 3, 2012)

[ thread split off; please do not post new and unrelated problems in a [Solved] topic -- Mod. ]


----------



## joseraul_cuba (Feb 3, 2012)

well thanks for had not seen how to create a new one and to put it through, they could help me solve my problem to have a dynamic dns for my DHCP IP


----------



## kpa (Feb 3, 2012)

You should have the pid line in your config if you're using daemon mode like you seem to be using.


----------



## joseraul_cuba (Feb 3, 2012)

so I have added to the configuration of ddclient pid = / var / run / ddclient.pid ??


----------



## joseraul_cuba (Feb 3, 2012)

```
DEBUG:    server = checkip.dyndns.com
CONNECT:  checkip.dyndns.com
CONNECTED:  using HTTP
SENDING:  GET / HTTP/1.0
SENDING:   Host: checkip.dyndns.com
SENDING:   User-Agent: ddclient/3.8.1
SENDING:   Connection: close
SENDING:
RECEIVE:  HTTP/1.1 200 OK
RECEIVE:  Content-Type: text/html
RECEIVE:  Server: DynDNS-CheckIP/1.0
RECEIVE:  Connection: close
RECEIVE:  Cache-Control: no-cache
RECEIVE:  Pragma: no-cache
RECEIVE:  Content-Length: 106
RECEIVE:
RECEIVE:  <html><head><title>Current IP Check</title></head><body>Current IP Address: 89.181.204.255</body></html>
DEBUG:    get_ip: using web, checkip.dyndns.com/ reports x.x.204.255
SUCCESS:  infotele.dyndns.org: skipped: IP address was already set to x.x.204.255.
DEBUG:    sleep 60
```

Far as it goes.


----------



## kpa (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you fix the problem yourself? Now the address correctly resolves to x.x.204.255 when I look it up with dig(1).


----------



## joseraul_cuba (Feb 4, 2012)

But does not update if followed I must do it manually and once I do not update after manual.


----------



## kpa (Feb 4, 2012)

Try following:
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ddclient stop`

At this point there should be no instances of ddclient running, check with:
`# pgrep -f ddclient`
That should produce no output, if it does use this:
`# pkill -f ddclient`

`# rm /var/tmp/ddclient.cache`

`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ddclient start`


----------

